# Sun Assault Rims



## brianvonlehe

Can anyone verify that these rims weigh 410 grams? I'm rebuilding my wheels and it's either these or IRD cadence. cheap and light 
Brian


----------



## SDizzle

brianvonlehe said:


> Can anyone verify that these rims weigh 410 grams? I'm rebuilding my wheels and it's either these or IRD cadence. cheap and light
> Brian


Does anyone carry the Sun Assault rims yet? QBP doesn't stock them, at least not yet. I'm interested. For what it's worth, I've run a few rims by them (ME14A, some tubie rims), and their 'ABT' machining is the best brake track I've ever used. Dead silent all the time. Oh, and my ME14As are about 425 g per.


----------



## brianvonlehe

hmm... i made the assumption i'd be able to order them through the lbs from qbp.


----------



## brblue

*32 hole Assault*

Hello,

I have bought a Sun "Assault" rim for my front wheel last year; It's the 32 hole version, with eyelets, and it weighs 450g (yes it is labeled "Assault"). I've got a friend which bought the 36 hole/no eyelets version and says it weighs in at about 410. 
Me, I wasn't -very- impressed with the rim because it's quite flexible and the wheel is hard to true compared to a wheel based on a 36 hole heavier rim. Also, I think the spokes are quite solicited on bad roads, since the rim is so flexible (I've had some broken spokes over the time).
I think that the 36 hole rim should make a better wheel, since 36 spokes make the wheel more stable.Although the 36 hole assault is lighter...
Well all in all, i don't regret buying the rim,but I've ssen better. (36 hole "rimtec" from the mid 90's  )

Good luck


----------



## Ligero

Why not use the Alex R400 rim, it weighs 400 grams and has a welded joint and machined sidewall. I have built many wheels with this rim and it holds up very well even for heavier riders.


----------



## brianvonlehe

thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## brianvonlehe

No eyelets on the R400 = not as durable, can't use alloy nipples? 
IRD Cadence has single eyelets and comes in off center rear, but is pinned not welded. decisions...


----------



## Mark McM

*Welding not required*



brianvonlehe said:


> No eyelets on the R400 = not as durable, can't use alloy nipples?
> IRD Cadence has single eyelets and comes in off center rear, but is pinned not welded. decisions...


Welding rims may be a popular new trend, but it does nothing to improve rim integrity. It is done largely because it is easier to do in volume production than pinned or sleeved joints, not because it produces a better joint. Many times, a well constructed pinned joint can be of higher quality than a welded joint, because it does not suffer from the metal distortions often caused by the heat of welding.

Here are a few manufacturers that make or use non-welded rims:

There are many manufacturers of high quality rims or wheels that make or use only pinned joints on their aluminum rims. These include:

American Classic
Campagnolo
Rolf Prima
Shimano
Velocity


----------



## Ligero

brianvonlehe said:


> No eyelets on the R400 = not as durable, can't use alloy nipples?
> IRD Cadence has single eyelets and comes in off center rear, but is pinned not welded. decisions...


You can use alloy nipples you just need to lube them before they are tensioned. Eyelets are not going to make a difference on durabilty.


----------



## Ligero

Mark McM said:


> Welding rims may be a popular new trend, but it does nothing to improve rim integrity. It is done largely because it is easier to do in volume production than pinned or sleeved joints, not because it produces a better joint. Many times, a well constructed pinned joint can be of higher quality than a welded joint, because it does not suffer from the metal distortions often caused by the heat of welding.
> 
> Here are a few manufacturers that make or use non-welded rims:
> 
> There are many manufacturers of high quality rims or wheels that make or use only pinned joints on their aluminum rims. These include:
> 
> American Classic
> Campagnolo
> Rolf Prima
> Shimano
> Velocity



I agree that there are many great sleeved and pinned rims out there. But most sleeve the rim to save money. Welding a rim does not make it heavier then a sleeve, it adds very little metal to the rim compared to some sleeves which I have seen extend past the nearest spoke hole.

Another reason some manufactors sleeve there rim is because the rim is to thin to weld easily. The AC 350 and 420 rim are good examples of this, the wall of the rim is so thin it can't be welded or machined. The way I know this is I used to work for Am Classic.


----------



## brianvonlehe

An interesting discussion now!
My experience building pinned rims is that the joined area is stiffer than the rest of the rim and in that area you have to sacrifice either even spoke tension or perfect trueness, to a greater extent than otherwise. This was with a set of rims that were older and did not have a machined braking surface; maybe that would help. 
About eyelets, the FSA RD400, a wheelset known for cracking at the spoke holes, is low spoke count (high tension), and eyeletless. When FSA rebuilds the wheel under warranty they add a washer between the nipple and rim which apparently solves the problem (racer friend had a set and knows guys at fsa). Does the statement that eyelets are not stronger assume that a non-eyeletted rim will be thicker around the spoke holes than an eyeletted rim? (obviously there are weight tradeoffs both ways) The wheels I referred to earlier have straight 14 gauge spokes, no eyelets (a combo not easy on a rim), and were built when I had little experience or knowledge in wheelbuilding. These have held up fine for a year although the rims (low profile road) are not light.
any further comments helpful


----------



## Mark McM

brianvonlehe said:


> My experience building pinned rims is that the joined area is stiffer than the rest of the rim and in that area you have to sacrifice either even spoke tension or perfect trueness, to a greater extent than otherwise.


I have found this too, but it is only a problem on rims whose joints are not joined straight. On rims with well made, straight joints, it has not been a problem. I've had some welded rim whose joints were not straight, and found these difficult to true as well. On the flip side, I've had a few welded rims where the heat of welding had caused some distortion of the joint, creating a low spot at the joint (also difficult to true out). In the end, it is not how the joint is made, but how well it is made.



brianvonlehe said:


> Does the statement that eyelets are not stronger assume that a non-eyeletted rim will be thicker around the spoke holes than an eyeletted rim?


Whether eyelets will make a rim more durable depends on the design of the rim extrusion. Some rim cross-sections, such as narrow rims with a V-shape and a thick walls at the spoke bed are perfectly durable without eyelets. Rims with wide, flat and thin spoke beds definitely benefit from the eyelets ability to distribute spoke load over a wider area. If the spoke bed is particularly wide, flat and thin it is even advisable to use sockets (also known as double eyelets) which distribute some of the load to both the spoke bed (outer wall) and tire bed (inner wall).


----------



## brianvonlehe

I chose Sun Assaults, in the end, which arrived today, 32h black, from J&B importers. On my shop's accurate flat digital scale i read between 410 and 430 grams in multiple tries, because i couldn't balance the rim well, and on the hanging digital scale each came out at 420. They are more v-shaped than I had imagined. Also, the nipple-access holes are drilled slightly to one side, and a few of those holes have metal pushed to the inside. The pinned joint is very even and the machined sidewalls are nice. There is a very slight bulge around each eyelet, because the spoke bed is so narrow. Overall I'm very happy with the rims and can't wait to build them up, which i can't do until january.


----------



## brblue

*Results*

Please give us your impression of the wheel(s) built up with these rims. I am curious if you will share my opinion about the assaults  

Thx & good luck


----------



## jordan

I have been riding some Wheelmaster built wheels with Assault 32 hole rims and after initial retensioning/truing have had no problems.I like the braking surface and compliant ride of the wheels.I have not noticed any "flex" issues.These were inexpensive wheels from Nashbar-about 80$/pair with coupon code and I now wish I had bought another set. I am 200lbs and have been riding them on bumpy and rough city streets.I also have ridden many other much priceier wheels-the Assaults seem comparable to Open Pros in feel but with a rougher finish/appearance..


----------

